# Blue Crabs and BIG Black Drum on St. Simons and Jekyll



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 20, 2010)

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kAEJIKjrHeg&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kAEJIKjrHeg&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## oldenred (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks for the info


----------



## d-a (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the video, My favorite part was





> I dont wear a glove, but it will hurt a little bit



Would fiddler crabs work as well? 

d-a


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 20, 2010)

d-a said:


> Thanks for the video, My favorite part was
> 
> Would fiddler crabs work as well?
> 
> d-a



Yeah, they'll hit fiddlers, but the bigger ones seem to want that bigger bait of the piers and on that deeper water structure here in GA....


----------



## jamrens (Apr 20, 2010)

RL do you catch the blue crabs and if so how and where... Looking foward to coming down this weekend if nothing comes up


----------



## wharfrat (Apr 20, 2010)

if there is a red or black drum around, they will find that crab. i do exactly like ritchie 'cept i pinch all the legs and put my hook in one small leg hole and out the other. buy em or catch them live the night before, throw em in a brown paper bag in the fridge, and that morning they'll be all lethargic and you can bust the pinchers off. but dont pop the top until your ready to bait. if they are big uns i'll even quarter them. wouldn't be afraid to make a cocktail by addin shrimp, clam or oyster to that crab either.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 20, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> if there is a red or black drum around, they will find that crab. i do exactly like ritchie 'cept i pinch all the legs and use put my hook in one small leg hole and out the other. buy em or catch them live the night before, throw em in a brown paper bag in the fridge, and that morning they'll be all lethargic and you can bust the pinchers off. but dont pop the top until your ready to bait. if they are big uns i'll even quarter them. wouldn't be afraid to make a cocktail by addin shrimp, clam or oyster to that crab either.



That'll Work....


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 20, 2010)

jamrens said:


> RL do you catch the blue crabs and if so how and where... Looking foward to coming down this weekend if nothing comes up



We'll be here, man...

You can get the crabs from any seafood house, but we got some crabbers around SSI we call and meet them at the ramp and buy a few before retail numbers get put on them, or it is VERY easy to catch your own off the Pier the day before. You won't need but about a dozen for a weekend trip fishing your other baits with it.


----------



## GONoob (Apr 22, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> We'll be here, man...
> 
> You can get the crabs from any seafood house, but we got some crabbers around SSI we call and meet them at the ramp and buy a few before retail numbers get put on them, or it is VERY easy to catch your own off the Pier the day before. You won't need but about a dozen for a weekend trip fishing your other baits with it.



Yeah its very easy, when I fail at fishing I end up crabbing


----------



## clayfish (Apr 22, 2010)

That's my exact technique for catching blacks. It works.


----------



## oldenred (Apr 22, 2010)

i will be trying this out in the morning!


----------



## bouymarker (Apr 22, 2010)

i didnt catch this one....i released a smalller one before i could take a pic.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 22, 2010)

We always caught some big ones in St.Augustine in February,using big mud clams that we dug in the creeks.Bust 'em open and tie the meat in a foot from some pantyhose along with your 5 or 6/0 hook.The bait-stealers can't get 'em,but them big momma drum sho can! Dump the shells in for chum.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Apr 22, 2010)

Do they go to the near shore reefs?  I typically put in at Richmond hill and head off to the reefs like KC and CCA 

CPT Richie you are awesome sharing that knowledge with us !!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 23, 2010)

Good tips Richie. Appreciate it.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Keith!

Shark, yes.. A few of them surely will. That will normally happen in May. We have maybe a couple more weks of the heavy inshore fishing for them, and then they'll move around some. Some will stay around and we will catch a few on the nearshore reefs as well....




Sharkfighter said:


> Do they go to the near shore reefs?  I typically put in at Richmond hill and head off to the reefs like KC and CCA
> 
> CPT Richie you are awesome sharing that knowledge with us !!


----------



## Israel (Jun 16, 2010)

For anyone interested, I saw this fella hook this one under the Turner Creek Bridge, not 100 feet from the ramp and was able to get a quick vid at the dock....you may see the bridge pilings in the background.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkMIV37gJiY


----------

